# Baby food!



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Tonight was the first time I gave pinchitab baby food and she loved it!
It's the gerbers sweet potato and turkey. Is that alright? I read that most of them are exceptable but I just wanna make sure here is how it looks..http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/18 ... ci_sku=B00
I also got her the mixed veggies one but she doesn't seem interested in that one.
I didn't give her to much because I'm not sure how much is enough, I just know she REALLY likes it.
I put it on the cap, on the floor and she follows it if I try to take it, so cute!
I'll try to post pics tomarrow.
So my questions are... Is gerbers an okay company? How much can I feed her with out upsetting her tummy ( obviously not to much 'cause it is a treat)? and I was wondering what baby food/ brand or flavor does your hedgie like? just out of pure curiousity  ...


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I think a teaspoon is the appropriate amount for a treat. Gerber's baby food is perfectly fine as a treat. A lot of people also like to use the Gerber meat sticks as treats.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, okay thanks


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

gerber is fine, or really any decent quality baby food is fine as long as you check the ingredients.

i have always avoided foods with added salt, onion powder or gravy.

baby foods i have had luck with as treats and supplimental foods:
gerber's organic chicken with country vegetables and rice (hammy liked this mixed with her food but would not eat it alone.)
beech nut's turkey with broth, beef with broth, and chicken with broth.
(this one has more sodium so limited quantities)
beech nut's tender sweet peas, tender sweet carrots and tender sweet potatoes
(all went over with great success, especially sweet potatoes.)
gerber graduates's lil' sticks in chicken and turkey. (these are kind of junk foody! they have added salt, oil, sugar, and garlic and onion powders! i use them sparingly as treats.

you can't reheat baby food, and it goes bad within a few days of opening it so i buy it and put it in teaspoon servings into an ice cube tray...then freeze them and bag them as little frozen disks in freezer safe containers for use when i need them. to warm it up i thaw a few in the fridge or put it in a baggie and run it under room temp (not hot) water. 

you can warm it to feed it, but make sure it is warm, not hot. i prefer not to heat it because i worry about making it too warm.

was that any help?


----------



## JennyBeans (Jan 14, 2010)

If your using any fruit based foods I would check for grape juice as an ingredient, just in case. I believe its the the peaches flavors and possibly others.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

yes that was was very helpful nationfamanda!  I didn't know it went bad so quickly :| Oh well, i'll try that icecube thing sounds like it would work.
and jennybeans I was wondering that too, about coution when buying babny foods cause they may have grape ingredients. 
Pinchita doesn't like fruit, only veggies so I dont buy her fruit things anyway.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

hammy didn't like fruit either. :{(
yes, if you freeze them, you can store them for up to two months before you toss them out. be sure to label the baggies or tupperwares so you know when to throw them out.

i freeze mine in a heart shaped ice cube trap because they are smaller than a regular icecube tray and it suits the amount i put in them better, but a regular one would work too. just make sure it's clean, and that you transfer them to freezer bags or a freezer safe tupperware as soon as they freeze. (about two hours)


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

OH!
also, on the subject of freezing food, YOU CANNOT FREEZE CANNED WET CAT FOOD.
something about the it is prepared in the can means it can't be stored in a freezer, even if transferred to a freezer safe container.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, I wont freeze it.
also I hear metal cans that wet cat food is stored in hes some weird stuff that is bad...
I can't remember the name :| , its something in the metal. I hear its bad not VERY,VERY bad but not too good either.
Do you know if it could effect our hedgies?


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

honestly i never really fed hammy wet cat food, her old owner did, so we tried it at first to keep her diet similar, but it made her poops so awful, it spoils fast,and it's hard to find one with decent ingredients so i gave up and switched to baby food and fresh meats and veggies to supplement her dry mix.

so really, i don't know much about it. but yes, i i have heard that it's bad for them, and i have heard it's great for them. like everything else on hedgehogs, there seems to be a lot of conflicting accounts.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

yep, I haven't tryed to give her any cat food yet. But I think I'm gonna see how it goes.
Also I'v never gave her any fresh meat., except some fully cooked unseasond tuna that made her poopys REALLY stink so, do you think she would like chiken? next time I eat some chiken for dinner I'll save her some  
Any one have any wet cat foods recommended?


----------

